# Porgies?



## KT_UMCP (Oct 11, 2005)

Does anyone know when the porgies start coming in around the Belmar and Point Pleasant surfs and inlets?


----------



## ReelinRod (May 29, 2003)

That's a tough question. I have caught porgy off jetties in the late summer but they were never over 4 or 5 inches. With today's regulated minimum size, (9 inches) you would be really hard pressed to come home with a meal.

Even offshore on the wrecks the New Jersey porgy fishery is a late summer deal. The season does not open until July.


----------



## KT_UMCP (Oct 11, 2005)

Thanks for the info SGT. I remember last year i saw some people pulling in some very good size 10-14'' porgies from the belmar inlet. There must of been a good school under that bridge cause within about 30 minutes i saw one dude pulling in at least 20 very good size porgies. I just forget what time of the month it was. I was too busy togging, so i did'nt bother joining them.


----------

